# youtube.com und andere anbieter, welche Fildateityp benutzen die



## son gohan (27. Januar 2007)

Hi, ich kenn bis her nur den Dateityp .wmv für Filme und frage mich welchen Dateityp die youtube.com und ander nutzen, weis es jemand?


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (28. Januar 2007)

Die Videos werden zu FLV Dateien umgewandelt..

MFG


----------



## son gohan (28. Januar 2007)

Hi danke für die Antwort!


----------

